# Netgear router giving local only signals...



## sgtpeppr16 (Mar 5, 2010)

im using the netgear rangemax dualband wireless-n router with built in dsl modem for my wireless network...i have working high speed cable internet and a vaio laptop with windows vista...if i go straight from the cable modem to my computer or xbox, everything is fine...but when i try to connect either wired or wireless using the netgear router, all i get for both signals is local only...they connect really quick, but obviously do not give me access to the internet...what do i need to do with the router or my computer settings to get it to properly send a working internet signal...i just bought this router a year ago and it cost at least $170 so i doubt it is too old or broken...any and all help is appreciated, thanks...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

You may try a Full Power Cycle and see if you're able to access either wired or wireless. If Power Cycle is unsuccessful then you may do a hard RESET of the Router then re-configure everything.

1. Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2. First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3. Turn off your modem. 
4. Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5. Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6. Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7. Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router. 

Please post update.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Cable modem? DSL modem/router?

What do you really have there?


----------

